# Sudbury Ontario Archers



## bassman69

Just wondering if anyone here is from Sudbury or knows if Sudbury has some archery shooting clubs. I live in Sudbury and I hunt in the Ottawa Valley.


----------



## Viper04

I'm from North Bay but my two brothers live in Sudbury. I know there are some guys who shot in a gym out in Lively and also a group that shoots out in chelmsford.

Also there are a few 3D courses around town that hold shoots in the spring/summer. 

Onaping Falls archery club (705) 983-4647 (I think they're the ones that shot in chelmsford in the winter)

Sudbury Game & Fish Protect. Assoc. (705) 855-4073 Andy runs the archery shooting there and he's a good guy. 

Oh ya there is an indoor 3D tournament held in St. Charles school in march.


----------



## Weim

Viper04 info is correct. I'm with the Onaping Falls archery club and we shoot every Wednesday night at a school in Chelmsford. We also organize the 3-d shoot at St-Charles school in March. Andy, who looks after the Sudbury Fish and game aspect also shoots out of our club. Pm me if you want more info. Oh ya Lively also shoots indoors as well, if you live closer to that area. Like I said PM me if you need info., I can help you out.


----------



## acadien

I am from that area as well. Great archery country. Im not aware of a club, only the archery store.
I am a collector of vintage bows. I buy, sell and refinish hunters. Strictly Traditional Recurves.
Also have a new line Charron Archery. If your looking to upgrade, give me a call. 519-830-5044 Cambridge ON


----------



## #1 big archer

Hey! I just seen your post...

I'm the Onaping Falls Archery Club Pres. and like to let you know that we do shoot indoors throw the winter months in Chelmsford inside a primary school on Errington St. north and we do host 4 competition a year. unfortunately we are done shooting indoor for the summer but will start back up in Sept.. We still have 2 more comp. that we are hosting one in June 23 and one in Aug. 17th


----------

